# Sgt. Thomas Cochran [MVA]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The Lawrenceburg, Indiana, police officer involved in a single car crash has died from his injuries. 

Sgt. Thomas Cochran, 56, died around 2 a.m. Wednesday at University Hospital. 

Investigators said Cochran's injuries were severe because he was thrown from his cruiser. 

Cochran was westbound on State Route 48 when he lost control of his cruiser and crashed into a concrete retaining wall around 3 a.m. Tuesday. 

Police said they believe Cochran's cruiser slipped on ice. 

Cochran was a 34-year veteran of the Lawrenceburg Police.


----------

